# Ribs on an Electric Smoker



## rohan (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm looking for some advice. 

For Christmas, my inlaws gave me a Brinkmann Gourmet Electric Smoker. I haven't used it yet, but I'm thinking about smoking some ribs for the Super Bowl next week. Of course, I plan on testing it this weekend. 

The problem I have is, I'm not sure on exactly how long to cook them. Everywhere I look, I find differing opinions. The instructions that came with the smoker say to cook them for 2 hours. I tried searching for rib recipes on google, but the cook times all vary from 2 to 8 hours.

Has anyone used this smoker to cook ribs? 

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 26, 2008)

I have cooked ton's of ribs on my ECB, search 3-2-1 and you'll be fine!


----------



## flash (Jan 26, 2008)

Over to the left on the site you see a list of "how to" items, one being 3-2-1 ribs. One of the easiest, foolproof way of doing ribs. Mark you it is a guideline and you may adjust it more to your taste after doing it once or twice, but I am sure you will love the results.
Remember to spray the inside of that smoker with PAM and run some heat thru it for a couple of hours, wood too. This will season it and get it ready for your first smoke.


----------



## rohan (Jan 26, 2008)

Alright, I'm closing in on hour number 5 with the 3-2-1 method. I have this bad feeling that the smoker isn't hot enough. I shouldn't be able to rest my hand on the lid, should I?


----------



## johnnie2130 (Jan 26, 2008)

I have a MES and the outside of it doesn't get hot. If you don't have an external therm you should get one. Takes out the guesswork.


----------



## richtee (Jan 26, 2008)

Yer not smoking yer hand...LOL!

WHat's your  digital thermometer saying the pit temp is? You DO have a digital thermometer, right?

200 is about the lowest you should use...250 seems to be about usual for most folks doing ribs eh, people?


----------



## rohan (Jan 26, 2008)

I don't have a thermometer. But obviously I need to get one. 

I just took the foil off for the last hour, and do look pretty damn good. I do have a meat thermometer, so I'll check the internal temp here in an hour. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## johnnie2130 (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm smoking mine at about 235-240.


----------



## ptjd (Jan 26, 2008)

Rohan, I use an electric also, I usually do the 3-2-1 (edit) with some adjustments (Full rack of ribs vs Babybacks) I keep mine around 220-230.
But what I found out is brining the slab in salt and brown sugar for 24 hrs really keeps them moist and tasty!


----------



## richtee (Jan 26, 2008)

Don't bother with ribs, you most likely won't get an accurate reading. Meat's too thin. Just look for meat pullback and tenderness. They be done then guarenteed. The thermometer is used for pit temp only when doing ribs.


----------



## rohan (Jan 26, 2008)

These are actually a St. Louis cut. 

Should I be worried that on one end of the slab, the meat has pulled back at least a 3/4 of an inch, but not on the other?


----------



## capt dan (Jan 26, 2008)

I don't do as many spares as Baby backs, but usually for me the end of the rack that is thicker(the meat) and the bones are the  biggest( diameter) seems to have less pull back than  the skinny end!

And yes Richtee, I usually like to do my ribs at 235-250 if I can keep it there.

PDJT don't you mean  3-2-1 ? never heard about the 1-2-3 method!
Must be the countdown, when they are on the table, and the family is waitin!


----------



## capt dan (Jan 26, 2008)

if ya got a 3/4 inch pull back, I would say them dogs is done! Good eattin!


----------



## ptjd (Jan 26, 2008)

LOL, Capt Dan, yes 3-2-1 after a few glasses of wine I need to go edit my posts!


----------



## capt dan (Jan 26, 2008)

ah yessss! the ole wine syndrome. I bet that hairless naked cat looks even funnier after   half a bottle of vino'!


----------



## jerseyhunter (Jan 26, 2008)

Well how'd it turn out? Seeing it was that cold out,the outside temp wouldn't get that hot. It's what's on the inside that counts. Let's see.


----------



## rohan (Jan 26, 2008)

OK. This is what I ended up with.


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 26, 2008)

As usual, what Richtee said. This guy knows a lot more than chiles will admit to.


----------



## rohan (Jan 27, 2008)

I plan on having 20 people over next weekend for the Super Bowl, so I was kinda nervous making ribs for the first time. I'm not sure how those pictures look, but holy crap, these are some damn good tastin' ribs. 

I will say that this smoker is kinda small. The one slab barely fit. 

Any advice on how many slabs to by for 20 people?


----------



## welder (Jan 27, 2008)

Thee nothing wrong with those ribs they look great


----------



## capt dan (Jan 27, 2008)

looks like ya got it figured out, very nice lookin rack!
Don't usually say that to guys!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






try and remember what ya did nad how ya did it, should be a good party! Make your friends bring the beer


----------



## frieza79 (Jan 27, 2008)

You can get rib racks that hold them upright and side by side.  You might have to cut the ones on the sides to fit on the round grill.
also, try some Spare ribs, they have more meat so you dont need as many racks to feed 20 people.
I've squeezed 4 racks of baby backs and 3 racks of Spares on my ECB before.

Also, you could cook some ahead of time. 
Try this: keep some of those ribs you cooked today (if there are any left) and heat them up tomorrow. I bet you'll find they are just as good.


----------



## rohan (Jan 27, 2008)

One more question. 

If I use the 3-2-1 and I smoking 6 slabs, when I get to step 2, do I need to wrap the slabs individually? Or do I wrap some of them together? Do they go back in the rack?

I know, I know. Dumb questions, but just humor me.


----------



## richtee (Jan 27, 2008)

I wrap 2 slabs per. Saves foil and oven/smoker space. It's all about the heat at that point. Finishing the cook. The texture is the later part. They firm back up when unfoiled/sauced-mopped once more.


----------

